# Abnett have any current plans for the continuation of Gaunts Ghosts?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know if Abnett currently has another book in the works for the Tanith First and Only? I'm sure he's going to continue it, but is there any word on him starting a novel up soon or in the near future?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I definitely remember something mentioned about it. I'd check his blog and/or videos that he posts. If I remember correctly, it will be called Salvation(')s Reach, named for the Ghosts' next warzone.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah, it's called _Salvation's Reach_ See here, although It didn't say when it's going to be released but I'm guessing late 2011, maybe early 2012?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well Blood Pact was just the first book in a new story arc so I'd imagine we'll see at least 2 more GG novels- understandably with how ill he's been he's decided to slow down a bit (which means only churning out half a dozen books/comics a year instead of over a dozen :biggrin


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, im just suffering from slight Ghosts withdrawal, bought all the ominibusses and blood pact and read them in about 2-3 weeks the other month, need more now!


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Well Blood Pact was just the first book in a new story arc so I'd imagine we'll see at least 2 more GG novels-


In one of the Black Library video interviews he reveals the arc title is "Victory" and then adds,"but I'm not saying who for" and that this means at least three more Ghosts novels.

:yahoo:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol and by the end of this arc, there'll probably be but one Tanith left.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whose the next big name ther gonna kill of then?

Spoilers ahead for those who haven't read all the Ghosts novels



We know Dordens gonna kick it soon and that's gonna be a truely sad moment, on par with Corbec, Bragg and Caff. Gotta be some more though. Personally i think Rawne is completely safe, i really do, he is what Gaunt can't be at times and is really just as much the main character as Gaunt is to me. Someone else big has got to go, Varl? Criid? I love Varl, but i don't think he is quite big enough to really pack an impact in, maybe Larkin or Mkoll, but with Mcvenner gone they can't really get rid of Mkoll without the scout platoon going down in skill massively. Maybe Daur, or Kolea? Both Verghast officers, if Kolea went then Daur could step up to his spot and if Daur goes, well he's gone, it would suck too


----------

